# إذا ولدت المرأة فهي نجسة و لا تطهر إلا بـــ ..



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*إذا ولدت المرأة فهي نجسة و لا تطهر إلا بـــ ..*

هذا ما أتى بالأناجيل فارجعوا لكتبكم :
أو نساعدكم في ذلك إن أردتم .

بل إن المرأة حين تلد ولداً ذكراً فإنها تطهر أسرع بكثير من أن تلد أنثى :
لأن الأنثى نجسة حتى حين ولادتها .

أين حقوق المرأة ؟


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> هذا ما أتى بالأناجيل فارجعوا لكتبكم :
> أو نساعدكم في ذلك إن أردتم .
> 
> بل إن المرأة حين تلد ولداً ذكراً فإنها تطهر أسرع بكثير من أن تلد أنثى :
> ...


حبيب يبدوا انك مبتدء او انك لا نعلم ان هذا وارد بالتوراة اليهودي وليس الأنجيل اي العهد الجديد وأن المسيح اتى وحرر المرأة من هذا الكلام واعاده الإسلام إليها لاحقا أليست المرأة المصابة بالطمث تعتبر نجسة وصيامها غير مقبول


----------



## Al Rashed (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أيعني هذا ان العهد القديم يختلف عن الجديد ويتناقض معه؟


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي محبة :
لماذا  يساعد النصارى اليهود هذه الأيام ؟
و لماذا العهدين معاً ؟
هل تنكر التوراة ؟
هل التوراة عندكم محرفة ؟


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

محبة يقول أن عيسى أتى لتحرير المرأة و أقول :
-----
يوحنا 2 : 4  يقول :
=============
قال لماري : أي ماريا : و في الإسلام أي مريم عليها السلام :
( أيتها  المرأة ! 
ماذا أفعل معك ؟ ) !!

و في ماثيو : 12 : 47 يقول :
( قال أحدهم لعيسى :
أنظر ! 
أمك  ، و إخوتك باقون و بدون ،
أي رغبة في الكلام معك ،
و لكنه أجاب قائلاً :
من هي أمي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و من هم إخوتي ؟؟؟ ) !!

هل هذا معصوم ؟؟؟
و هل هذا كلام نبي معصوم كــعيسى صلى الله عليه و سلم ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

مساعد قال:
			
		

> أخي محبة :
> لماذا يساعد النصارى اليهود هذه الأيام ؟
> و لماذا العهدين معاً ؟
> هل تنكر التوراة ؟
> هل التوراة عندكم محرفة ؟


 
يا حبيب خليك مركز في موضوع واحد شو بك بتنط من موضوع لاخر, نعرف انك مبتدأ في هذه الحوارات, لكن اتعلم قبل ما تبدي تنطط

خليك في الموضوع الرئيسي, وهو نجاسة المرأة, هل تعني ان اذا التوراة ذكرت ان المرأة نجسة لفترة معينةو يعني انه كلام غير منطقي؟ و ماذا اذا وجد الشئ نفسه في الايلام, فكيف تنظر الى الموضوع, يا ريت لما تضع موضوع تضع مداخلات و مغزاك منها حتى نعرف نرد عليك



سلام و نعمة


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> أيعني هذا ان العهد القديم يختلف عن الجديد ويتناقض معه؟


العهد الجديد متمم والعهد القديم هناك سبب لوضع تشريعات جائرة فيه ولكن العهد الجديد هو المصالحة وعودة الأبن للآب وتباركه بروحه فلا نجاسة ولا اي قانون آخر غير المحبة


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

يا أخي My RocK  هداك الله .
من الذي ينطنط ؟
فلتأتني  بالنص الذي في الإسلام يقول  أن المرأة نجسة !!!
لكن بشرط :
ألا تلبس على الناس :
فإن الحيض هو نجاسة .
لكن الولادة هي واحدة للذكر مثل الأنثى .


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

الأخ محبة  لقد أتيت بشيء  مفيد جداً  و يكفيني و هو :
قولك :
====
[ العهد الجديد متمم والعهد القديم هناك سبب لوضع تشريعات جائرة فيه ولكن العهد الجديد هو المصالحة وعودة الأبن للآب وتباركه بروحه فلا نجاسة ولا اي قانون آخر غير المحبة ] ........ @@@


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

مساعد قال:
			
		

> محبة يقول أن عيسى أتى لتحرير المرأة و أقول :
> -----
> يوحنا 2 : 4 يقول :
> =============
> ...


 
شوف, لاخر مرة بحذرك, النصوص التي تأتي بها بدون تفسير العلماء ستحذف, فلا تفسر من كيفك... اخر تحذير الك فانتبه


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أئتنا بالتفسير أنت يا أخي !!!
أم أنك تريد التخلص مني ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

مساعد قال:
			
		

> أئتنا بالتفسير أنت يا أخي !!!
> أم أنك تريد التخلص مني ؟؟؟


 
لو كنت انا طارح الموضوع كان من عيني, لكنك انت من طرحت الموضوع, هلا بعطيك فرصة اخيرة يا بتجيب التفاسير يا اغلق الموضوع


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

هذا ديدنكم و أعلم ذلك مسبقاً :
و لا يهمني أصلاً الموضوع :
إن أردت أن تغلقه لأنك  قد أفحمت  فلا بأس .


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

وهو كذلك يغلق


----------

